# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #48



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Freedom of speech is being eroded and changed. We will break it down and discuss.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-06-11T23_49_53-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gosh! You got to be tired, today! Great editing and great outro song. Finding that tune must be what took so long.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gee, I was hoping this would be a good conversation starter. 

Did anyone bother listening to it, or did my use of a couple taboo words turn off you guys?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Gee, I was hoping this would be a good conversation starter.
> 
> Did anyone bother listening to it, or did my use of a couple taboo words turn off you guys?


Great podcast guys!

My own personal take on "free speech" boils down to two sentences: You have the right to say anything you want, as offensive as you want to be. You do NOT have the right to be immune from the non-government consequences of said remarks.

*Warning:* The following post will probably include several "offensive" terms (I do not know for sure yet as I have not yet written it.), but I will try to exclude the effinheimer... Please skip over the rest of this post if you are easily offended.

The key to being able to express whatever you want is as easy as reciting the phrase: "I don't care!" Recite it over and over. Believe what you want to believe and say what you want to say. But understand, that does come with social and business consequences.

If you want to be a retard, then be a retard. But the 1st Amendment does not prevent me from calling you out. I have noticed this as a creeping problem on the progressive as well as Constitutional side lately. If I call you out for saying something stupid, then I am somehow impeding your free speech?!? No! I am simply calling you out for saying something stupid.

Another myth I have noticed lately... Asking folks to refrain from cussing is somehow an infringement on free speech. Hardly... Say what you want. Say it how you want. But if somebody asks you to refrain from cussing in a particular setting it is only polite to do so. Free speech rights do not give you the right to be an unconditional asshole without consequence. If you want to try it, feel free... But do not complain when you come home with a black eye.

Back to the podcast, Denton mentioned around the 10:00 minute mark that he sees no reason call somebody a ****** in malice. A year ago I would have mostly agreed. Last february, I spent a month in St Louis. One night, I made a wrong turn and got myself into a bad part of town near the airport and my adept use of the term "******" and an aggressive stance is the only thing that has me here posting today I think.

In terms of the left, it does not matter. That is why I became self-employed. I do not care what people think of the words I use. They hire me because I am moderately good at what I do. What I say does not matter as long as I add to the bottom line.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> Great podcast guys!
> 
> My own personal take on "free speech" boils down to two sentences: You have the right to say anything you want, as offensive as you want to be. You do NOT have the right to be immune from the non-government consequences of said remarks.
> 
> ...


Actually, I am irritated by the fact that "******" is now treated worse than profanity. My position is that it is rude to refer to someone as a ******, and I an see how that would be a fighting term. That Bill Maher referred to himself as a house ****** is offensive to others is beyond me, and that I am no even allowed to use the word in a clinical setting or even to sing along with a pop song that uses that word makes me want to punch a hippie in the face.

There's more to this than that, though. Were I to speak my political mind in some parts of the country would cause me to have to go to the mat with people. I bet I could even cause some students at the University of Alabama to take a swing at me. How? by reciting the constitution or the Bible.

They are conditioning people to react violently to what was once considered immutable. I see the end being near for this nation.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It seems to me that once absolute, unabridged freedom of speech is restricted in even the slightest way, then we start down the slippery slope. 

For example, the supreme court has long reserved the right to themselves to define what obsenity is, but then couldn't define it. Maybe that's because the definition is constantly changing as the culture changes. No one can be allowed to set limits on obsenity, not even the supreme court. The checks and balances set up to keep the separate branches of government under control failed there, and congress will not address it.

Here's a second example: "Free Speech Zones", otherwise known as Free Speech Cages. This was an another abuse supported by the court. They ruled that no, they couldn't tell you what to say, but they could control where you could say it. "Yeah, you have the right to peaceably assemble, just do it two miles down the road behind the chain link fence." How is this legal? That slippery slope again.

And what the liberals have done in the politcal and educational arena is so distasteful to me, I don't even want to read about it. I don't want to fill my life with their disgusting behavoir and anti-American beliefs. But just ignoring them, which many of us have done up to this point, has empowered them. They've gained such a bridgehead in their fascist restrictions on the the public discourse that I fear we will never be rid of them.

I'm just rambling here. It's 3:30 AM, and I can't sleep. Sorry. I shouldn't have attempted to make sense of such a complicated subject.

But thank you for bringing it up, and it was a thought provoking show.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Freedom of speech depends on whom your speaking with. Big brother grows larger and meaner.



> The very concept of objective truth is fading out of the world. Lies will pass into history.
> 
> George Orwell


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Good job , I get reminded once in awhile about my improper use of language, some of which I grew up with. In doing so, the context in which the language is used isn't meant to be offensive, it wasn't then, but it is now, it was just a figure of speech......in today's world , my parents and grandparents wouldn't survive in public simply by the language they use, just to be clear, it wasn't used to label or stereotype anyone, it's just the way people talked then....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The 1st amendment, as originally intended, was to protect political speech by individuals or the press from retaliation of the government. On the other hand, obscenity laws were, and even still are, on the books. Obscenity hasn't changed, but thanks to those who are working hard to destroy society so that we may be conquered our attitude toward it has.

But, the words are only a part of the issue. through government supported education, our kids are going the way the German kids did in the 1930's. They are being indoctrinated to not believe there is God and not to believe the constitution is relevant. In doing so, the underpinnings of our once great nation are being hammered. Dissent is being shouted down. During the Obama years, the IRS was used to silence it. The leftist army Obama and Soros created are always ready to counter protest free speech rallies. The globalist-owned social media sites and search engines are suppressing "wrong speech" and the NSA is keeping tabs on everything said on phones and typed on computers.

Seems we are in deeper than we realize.


----------

